# Surgical clearance



## mitzfritz215 (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there a ICD-9 code for surgical clearance in an ambulatory setting.  Pt came into doctors (D.O., P.A. Family Physician) office to get clearance for Yag Laser Capsulotomy surgery.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you doing a pre-op visit?  V7283 other specified pre-op exam


----------



## apotteiger (Jun 3, 2011)

*Preoperative Clearance*

V72.83 Other specified pre-operative examination


----------



## mitzfritz215 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------

